# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Есть преданные из Адлера или Сочи?

## Владимир14

Напишите, пожалуйста

----------


## Hari Mohini dd

Харе Кришна!
В Сочи (на Мацесте) есть храм. Так же есть преданные, живущие в Сочи и Адлере.
Чем-то могу быть вам полезна?
Адрес в ВК: www.vk.com/krishna_sochi

----------

